# Erfahrungen mit ASUS U3S6-Controller



## paxpl (1. Mai 2012)

Hat schon jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem ASUS U3S6 USB3.0/Sata6 Controller gemacht???? Wenn ja, waren die Übertragungsraten akzeptabel und auf was für einem Mainboard habt ihr ihn genutzt?


----------



## mmayr (1. Mai 2012)

Auf einem EVGA 790 Ultra Sli waren die Werte ganz ok! Allerdings hat die Initialisierung beim Booten etwas gedauert! Genaue Werte weiß ich nicht mehr! Könntest sie günstig haben!


----------



## Combi (1. Mai 2012)

hab se auf nem asus p6t deluxe v2 sockel 1366 core i7 950
hast 2 sataports dran.kannst also auch nen raid machen.
da die crucial m4 jetzt so billig sind,werde ich ne 2te kaufen.

die performance ist gut,da mein board leider kein sata3 hat,ist die karte echt gut.
setz ma nen screenie mit rein.
2 sata3kabel sind auch dabei.also alles was du zum start brauchst.


----------



## paxpl (1. Mai 2012)

mmayr schrieb:


> Auf einem EVGA 790 Ultra Sli waren die Werte ganz ok! Allerdings hat die Initialisierung beim Booten etwas gedauert! Genaue Werte weiß ich nicht mehr! Könntest sie günstig haben!


 
Hab sie mir sie mir schon geholt nur kann ich sie momentan noch nicht testen und das Mainboard wo ich sie einsetzen möchte steht nicht in der Kompatibilitätsliste drin ABER es ist von ASUS also hab ich mir so gedacht das es schon hinhauen wird.

@ Combi ... Danke für den MINI-Benchmark


----------



## B@m B@m (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo, ich habe die Karte auf meinem MSI 790FX-GD70 ohne Probleme am Laufen. Bei meiner C300 128GB CrucialSSD hat alles gepasst. Jetzt bin ich auf ne Samsung 830 128GB SSD umgestiegen und da limitiert die Karte leider ! Sie ist zwar auf nem PCIe 2.0 x16-Slot eingebaut aber leider ist der Chip auf der Karte selbst nur ein PCIe x1. Da ist das Maximum der Leserate bei 358 MB/s erreicht. Der Rest der Werte geht so. Zum Aufrüsten auf Sata 3 für ne nicht ganz so fixe SSD ist die Karte ausreichend. USB 3.0 funktioniert perfekt. Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------

